

One of the UK's bestselling thriller writers appears to be a sock puppet & worse - mikecane
http://storify.com/stevemosby/jeremy-duns-on-stephen-leather-s-sock-puppetry-and

======
markisus
Can you please explain what it means to "be a sock puppet?"

~~~
greenyoda
"A sockpuppet is an online identity used for purposes of deception. The term
-- a reference to the manipulation of a simple hand puppet made from a sock --
originally referred to a false identity assumed by a member of an internet
community who spoke to, or about himself while pretending to be another
person."

<https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sockpuppet_(Internet)>

------
mibbitier
anyone explain why we should care?

